

Rumor: iOS 6 code-named Sundance, could bring third-party Siri support - joxie
http://www.idownloadblog.com/2012/05/12/third-party-siri-support-ios-6/

======
speg
How are Siri commands going to distinguish apps? For example, if I have a
weather app and someone asks what the temperature is... Well Siri is just
going to pull up the default Apple weather app...

